# Happy Birthday forty_caliber



## Andy M. (Oct 31, 2015)

Have a great day, Admiral!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday, .40!!


----------



## Zhizara (Oct 31, 2015)

Have a great one .40!


----------



## Cheryl J (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy birthday, .40!


----------



## forty_caliber (Oct 31, 2015)

Howdy Y'all.  Having a great day at the dinosaur ranch with the other old timers.  

Changed the oil in my motorcycle this morning.  DW is making a german chocolate cake and we are getting ready for the little ghouls and goblins to come by this evening. 

Thanks for thinking of me. 

.40


----------



## GotGarlic (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 31, 2015)

Happy Birthday .40!


----------



## Josie1945 (Nov 1, 2015)

Happy Birthday 
Forth Caliber 

Josie


----------



## Cooking Goddess (Nov 2, 2015)

Sounds like you had a great birthday, .40! What with a German chocolate cake and all, it must have been super. Happy birthday-late.


----------



## CharlieD (Nov 2, 2015)

Happy Birthday.


Sent from my iPad using Discuss Cooking


----------

